# All That Twist > Automobiles Hub >  World's Fastest Motorbike

## RAHEN

*ENGINE* 

1.        500 bhp (372 kW) @ 5600 rpm (60.4 bhp/liter); 525 lb.-ft. (712 Nm) @ 4200 rpm 
2.         10-cylinder 90-degree V-type, liquid-cooled, 505 cubic inches (8277 cc) 
3.        356-T6 aluminum alloy block with cast-iron liners, aluminum alloy cylinder heads 
4.        Bore x Stroke: 4.03 inches x 3.96 inches (102.4 x 100.6) 
5.        Two pushrod-actuated overhead valves per cylinder with roller-type hydraulic lifters 
6.        Sequential, multi-port electronic fuel injection with individual runners 
7.        Compression Ratio: 9.6:1 
8.         Max Engine Speed: 6000 rpm 
9.         Fuel Requirement: Unleaded premium, 93 octane (R+M/2) 
10.         Oil System: Dry Sump; takes 8 quarts Mobil1 10W30 Synthetic 
11. Cooling System: Twin aluminum radiators mounted atop engine intake manifolds, force-fed from front-mounted, belt-driven turbine fan. 
12.        Takes 11 quarts of antifreeze. 
13.         Exhaust System: Equal-length tubular stainless steel headers with dual collectors and central rear outlets 

*SUSPENSION:* 
*Front:* 
Outboard, single-sided parallel upper and lower control arms made from polished billet aluminum. Mounted via ball joint to aluminum steering uprights and hubs. Five degrees caster. Single, fully adjustable centrally located coil-over damper ( 2.25-inch coil with adjustable spring perch); pullrod and rocker-actuated mono linkage. Center-lock racing-style hubs. 
*Rear:* 
Hand-fabricated box-section steel inboard swing arms, incorporating "hydral-link" lockable recirculating hydraulic circuit parking stand. Single fully adjustable centrally located Koni coil-over damper ( 2.25-inch coil with adjustable spring perch); pushrod and rocker-actuated mono linkage. Center-lock racing-style hubs 

*BRAKES:* 
*Front:* 
20-inch perimeter-mounted drilled machined stainless steel rotors, one per wheel. Two four-piston fixed aluminum calipers per wheel (16 pistons total), custom designed. Blue anodized caliper finish. Hand-activated. 
*Rear:* 
20-inch perimeter-mounted drilled cast-iron rotors, one per wheel. One four-piston fixed aluminum caliper per wheel (8 pistons total), custom designed. Blue anodized caliper finish. Foot-activated. 
The Tomahawk is a Viper V-10 based motorcycle, a 500 horsepower engine with four wheels beneath it. 
Chrysler will be selling the original Tomahawk concept and nine replicas through Neiman Marcus, for up to $555,000 each. The motorcycles cannot be licensed, so they cannot be legally driven on public roads. A Chrysler spokesman told Reuters they were meant as rolling sculptures. 
Rumors had the Tomahawk selling for under $200,000, most likely at a loss or breakeven price, for publicity purposes - but still fully drivable. Wolfgang Bernhard, Chrysler's not particularly respected first mate, was said to be enthusiastic about that project, so much so that hundreds were projected to be built at under $200,000 each. They reportedly cost Chrysler over $100,000 to build (admittedly the work is outsourced). 
The Dodge Tomahawk can reach 60 miles an hour in about 2.5 seconds, and has a theoretical top speed of nearly 400 mph. Each pair of wheels is separated by a few inches and each wheel has an independent suspension. Bernhard said four wheels were necessary to handle the power from the engine. 
The Tomahawk remains on display at auto shows - though well out of reach of the general public, elevated on a special display. 
*PERFORMANCE:* 
0-60 mph: 2.5 seconds (est.)
Top Speed: 300+ mph (est.) 
*DIMENSIONS:* 
Length: 102 inches
Width: 27.7 inches
Height: 36.9 inches
Wheelbase: 76 inches
Seat Height: 29 inches
Weight: 1,500 lbs. 
Track, Front: 8.75 in
Track, Rear: 10 in
Weight Dist: 49F/51R 
Ground Clearance: 3 in
Fuel: 3.25 gallons 
*ELECTRICAL SYSTEM:* 
Alternator: 136-amp high-speed
Battery : Leak-resistant, maintenance- free 600 CCA
Lighting: Headlights consist of 12 five-watt LEDs, front, with beam-modifying optics and masked lenses. Eight LEDs, rear. Headlamps articulate with wheels. 
*TRANSMISSION: Manual, foot-shifted two-speed* 
Aluminum-cased two-speed, sequential racing-style with dog ring, straight-cut gears
Gear Ratios: 1st 18:38; 2nd 23:25 
Clutch: Double-disc, dry-plate with organic friction materials, hand lever actuated with assist 
Final drive: Dual 110-link motorcycle-style chains 
Front Sprockets: 14 teeth
Rear Sprockets: 35 teeth 
Longitudinal, centrally mounted engine, rear-wheel drive layout; monocoque construction, engine is central, stressed member. Body of billet aluminum.

----------


## AaDi

wow ...  :Embarrassment:   :Embarrassment:   :Embarrassment:  ..

awesomeeee sharing .. i wish yeh le ke main bhag sakta hon  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## villies

MG. wat a bike yar... ye to hawa me uregi  :Big Grin: .. thax for sharing

----------


## friendlygal786

cool...thanx 4 sharing

----------


## RAHEN

Thanks 4 liking... :Big Grin: 

ura lo free mein hai...

yeh hawa mein bhagegi...

----------

